# Tail light replacement for Hymer



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Is there a best source for a new tail light for our Hymer year 2000 CS644, maybe even used. Did a nice job smashing it up the other day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hymer seems to use parts from other manufacturers a lot to save developement money so it might be worth googling images of other vehicles to see if it matches, I know there was a long running thread on wiper assemblies a few years ago, I think it ended up being a Volvo item


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately not from hymer 

It's probabally generic 

We saved hundreds for the same fitting when our headlight smashed 

Can't remember now

But will check where we sauced it from 

Very helpful they were too

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most likely it will be Hella, look for the part number on the back of the light body.

Peter


----------



## Joeo's (Dec 11, 2016)

Most caravan shops carry them. One of two very common HElla types used in older Hymers. I don't know about the newer Hymers.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks I will look up the manufacturer and number. Hymer tells me to go to the dealer, I sent an email no answer so far but I suspect finding it elsewhere would be much cheaper.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Depends on which rear lights you have, as said Hella is probably the one but mine rear ones are made by Jokon (6 separate circular rear lights).


Pete


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just the plastic lens? or the whole caboodle?

When I broke my tail-light lens, I needed to repair it asap, so nearest place was Brownhills in Newark. They had some lenses in the shop. Was about £50. The head of one of the screws was damaged and I couldn't move it so got their workshop to affix it. Guess what! They ignored the new screws and used the old ones, even the damaged one. You can't keep a good idiot down!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Be careful as one of them will have a reverse / clear lens and the other not and they will both fit either side.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361423658665?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dethleffs...838750?hash=item5b1572569e:g:Uj0AAOSwDNdVpPO4

They come complete with all the internal bulbs and fittings but you can just detach the lens and mix and match with parts from your old one.

Clear sellotape does quite a good repair job on broken lenses.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I have had a great deal of success recently by googling part numbers for many things, even leave out the manufacturers name when not sure. the highlevel stop light lens on the van last year was such a case. 

Dick


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Try here

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/road-lights-46-c.asp

Or here

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/vehicle_lights.htm


----------

